
Ask HN: How to e-file Corp Income taxes for Delaware C-Corp without accountant? - Michie
Has anybody e-file their Corporate Income tax for their Delaware C-Corp Company on their own without an accountant?<p>If a company doesn&#x27;t have any expenses or income yet and they just need to file for tax purposes?<p>What did you use? Thanks.
======
troydavis
I’ve used TaxAct Online to prepare and file simple S Corp and LLC returns, and
they seem to support C Corps too: [https://www.taxact.com/business-
taxes/online/c-corporation](https://www.taxact.com/business-
taxes/online/c-corporation)

~~~
Michie
Thanks Troy!

